# 2011 Walker County Turkey Reports



## RustyJeep (Jan 22, 2011)

I figgered it was about time to start this thread....Who's ready to start calling in those long beards?


----------



## yelper43 (Jan 22, 2011)

Now this is a Walker County Thread that may work. We have turkeys for sure.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup and it won't be long until bird season.......................


----------



## RustyJeep (Jan 23, 2011)

It seems we have had a decline in the turkey population on our farm the past couple years.  I dont even have any on trail cams.


----------



## CBASS (Jan 23, 2011)

Cannot get here fast enough! Come on March 26!


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Jan 23, 2011)

I found a spot last nite loaded with birds on the roost,hope they hang arround,and I can get there first.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 10, 2011)

*Here's where I will be opening morning.....*

check it out


----------



## debo (Feb 12, 2011)

RustyJeep said:


> I figgered it was about time to start this thread....Who's ready to start calling in those long beards?



We seen about 40 at the bottom of Pigeon today with about 8 long beards.Rusty Jeep i didn't know you knew my sister until today. Kendra Broom we were rabbit hunting on top of the Mtn today and your name came up.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Mar 22, 2011)

*.*



Inthegarge said:


> check it out
> View attachment 585566



looks like in jail shortly after. lol


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 24, 2011)

*Here's some Walker County birds*


----------



## BuckysPro (Mar 24, 2011)

Gobblers are finally starting to fire up.Heard them yesterday evening saw some struttin.Hope saturdays not a wash out. Im ready!! Good luck Yall


----------



## RustyJeep (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got done setting up one of my blinds on a good field.  Saw 3 jakes and 1 long beard this morning and they were without hens and gobbling like crazy.  The 3 jakes kept on trying to fight the long beard but he reminded them who was in charge.  The next 2 nights might be sleepless nights for me.


----------



## STX HUNTER (Mar 26, 2011)

Mighty fine weather this morning for turkey hunting.


----------



## RustyJeep (Mar 26, 2011)

had one gobbling on the roost this morning and then had 2 hens hang out in front of the blind for a couple hours.


----------



## RustyJeep (Mar 28, 2011)

*A Rare Double*

Something that doesnt happen to us often...a double on birds.  They are just jakes but they will still taste good when we cook them up.  I hope everyone is having a great season so far.


----------



## STX HUNTER (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats on your double.


----------



## CBASS (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats Bill


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Apr 1, 2011)

The thread started off talking about longbeards.  If I get a longbeard, I will post it.  Good luck to all


----------



## BuckysPro (Apr 1, 2011)

Bushhog...Sorry but im not sure how to take that comment? could you explain alittle better?


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Apr 1, 2011)

Just wanting to see some big beards.   Better chance of that with warmer weather. I enjoy seeing all the pictures.   I have never had a double in 52 years of turkey hunting, but had a friend who got two at one time that I called in 
for him.


----------



## BuckysPro (Apr 1, 2011)

Im saving my biggest for last.They were around 15lbs 6 inch beards inch spurs.I am thankful to have got them.I worked them harder then some of my oldest toms and i have a few. 4 hours  runnin and gunnin 5 or 6 steep ridges.I do understand what you would like to see though.That being said an old wise man told me a long time ago if you can not say something nice about someone's hunt/kill dont say nothing at all. Good luck this season and I hope you bust a biggin!


----------



## STX HUNTER (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats BuckysPro on a couple of nice birds.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Apr 2, 2011)

BuckysPro:   Congratulations , especially on the way you 
                       got the double.   I think running and gunning
                       is one of truest forms of turkey hunting.
                       It is tough in the ridges and mountains. Now 
                       days, I do more walking and resting.  My 
                       grandson and I heard one about 300 yds. 
                       away this morning but when we closed on
                       him, he circled us and went the other way.
                       Maybe tomorrow.  Will post if we get him.


----------



## BuckysPro (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks yall. Deep fryed one today made some people happy.That's what I  love about turkey's there so keen on whats going on around them.Many times I have felt like the one thats a turkey!! Better luck tomorrow and better weather.


----------



## CBASS (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on the double Scott


----------



## yelper43 (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally connected on one. 10 inch beard and 1 inch spurs.


----------



## RustyJeep (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats Yelper on a nice bird


----------



## CBASS (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats yelper


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 13, 2011)

You had better watch out for that Bobcat in the background..... He wants your bird  LOL  Great bird  RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats to all, nice birds!


----------



## BuckysPro (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice bird Yelper!


----------



## yelper43 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Folks! 2 more to go hopefully.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a good one.  Congratulations.   I think a lot of the hens started nesting early this season.  Has anyone else seen this .  Post if you are seeing many hens together.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Apr 17, 2011)

Heard two gobbles about two weeks ago in a field corner.  I put a trail camera up last Sunday and brought it in today.  Here are two photos from it.  This is in Walker County.  Does anybody know why three mature gobblers are still running together at this point of the season?


----------



## RustyJeep (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing dillas up here...well...on the other hand I wish none of us ever seen them up here.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (May 8, 2011)

*Season closing early*

One more week of turkey season and my grandson and I are giving up early.  Mosquitos are thick , killed a copperhead and don"t know what the other snake was that took off in the weeds when we almost stepped on it.  So this season the score is    10 to 0 in the turkeys favor.
Happy Hunting.


----------



## RustyJeep (May 10, 2011)

There are alot of snakes out there this year.  I'm gonna try to get some snake boots before bow season.


----------



## CBASS (May 20, 2011)

3-27-11  8 1/2 beard 3/4 spurs 18lbs. Walker County


----------



## CBASS (May 20, 2011)

4-9-11 My hunting partner Adam's bird 3 beards 11/5&3 1in spurs 21 lbs. Walker County


----------



## CBASS (May 20, 2011)

4-14-11 10in beard 1 1/4 spurs 22lbs Walker County


----------



## CBASS (May 20, 2011)

5-14-11 12 1/8in beard 1 1/4 & 1in spurs 20lbs Walker County. The boot is a size 13 for comparison. Thankful for another good season. Now the countdown is on until bow season!!


----------



## BuckysPro (May 21, 2011)

Congrats Cody! All super nice birds.Yep im also ready for bow season.Ive been shooting at rabbits in the garden for practice plenty of them.lol


----------



## RustyJeep (May 23, 2011)

Way to put an end to a good season Cody.  Now its time to start hanging stands and putting out cameras.


----------

